# what do girls like for guys? boxers, briefs, boxer briefs?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

what do you girls like for guys to wear? boxers, briefs, boxer briefs.

i guess if you're a guy you can vote on your personal experience, or if you have an answer. otherwise just view the poll results. or just do whatever you want no one cares


----------



## Ozzy10 (Aug 24, 2011)

briefs boxers are disgusting


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol @ the commando option. Very cheeky. :laughing:


Honestly, I wouldn't know, but I just found this poll to be very funny.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Um... pants? Can't say I care much about underwear.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I usually prefer boxers and sometimes I make the rare exception of boxer briefs. The problem is, that most of the guys I either date or am with prefer to go commando, but you don't see me complaining.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Navi said:


> Lol @ the commando option. Very cheeky. :laughing:


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I've dated a boxer and boxer briefs were the only thing that held everything very snug for him while training.

I think they're sexy: 
View attachment 47081



Boxers are great for easy access and they can be sexy. I am a fan of seeing everything but not seeing it though.

Briefs are odd looking to me, it makes me think of a woman and I'm confused when I see the obvious protrusion. :laughing:


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

airotciV said:


> Briefs are odd looking to me, it makes me think of a woman and I'm confused when I see the obvious protrusion. :laughing:


If the "protrusion" confuses you, I suggest you consult a biology textbook... :laughing:


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

searcheagle said:


> If the "protrusion" confuses you, I suggest you consult a biology textbook... :laughing:


Well, I just consulted one and it says that women shouldn't have the protrusion. You should now see how my confusion develops when I think of a woman but see a man's genitals protruding. It's just not my thing. Neither is this: 

View attachment 47084


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

This thread reminds me of a typical discussion amongst football players at my university. Sad, sad, sad.


----------

